# Comment effacer partition linux sous MaC 10.5?



## midiweb (15 Janvier 2009)

salut, j'avais installé Ubuntu  en parallèle de Mac Leopard avec l'utilitaire Refit. Au démarrage, mes deux systèmes sont affichés. 
J'ai 40gb dédié á Linux. Je voudrais supprimer cette partition car j'utilise Ubuntu Intrepid en virtuel avec Virtual Box.
Mon utilitaire de disque sous Mac ne montre pas cette partition dédiée á Ubuntu mais bien la parettion swap.

Comment récupérer cette partition pour Mac Leopard?

Qui peut m'aider? 
A+


----------



## GillesF (15 Janvier 2009)

Bizarre que l'utilitaire ne la repère pas mais bon... dans ce cas tu peux booter sur le live CD d'ubuntu (ou de tout autre distribution) et utiliser Gparted pour virer ta partition (par contre pour agrandir ta partition mac OS, je te conseille d'utiliser l'utilitaire de disque de mac OS, quand c'est Gparted, il est pas toujours très content ).

Si tu coince quelque part, hésite pas


----------



## claud (15 Janvier 2009)

Une recherche t'aurait donné sans doute ceci :
http://forums.macg.co/unix-linux-and-open-source/probleme-desinstallation-linux-247257.html


----------

